# Why does everyone say Lyft pay's more???



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

Does Lyft really pay more in your area? 
In my area (York PA) Lyft and Uber pay the same per mile $.82 and per minute, $.15.
Where it gets tricky is the extras Uber pays that Lyft does'nt
Cancellation Fee Lyft pays flat $5.00 Uber pays min$3.76 or $.82 mile and $.15 min
Uber also has a long pickup fee that can make long pickup more profitable. 
I've only been driving a year but have never been paid a set percentage of a trip, Lyft use to play a little game of making look like I was getting 75% but I noticed that it never showed what the rider was really paying. Now its all in the open that 75% really goes down the drain!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Well for a couple days I tracked the percentage of the fare Uber and Lyft took. I found it was about the same overall. However the sample size was small. Better would be to check over hundreds of rides. I'm pretty busy now but in the future I might calculate it all out over the last 100 rides or so and post my findings.

Anecdotally I do feel sometimes Uber is taking far more of some particular fares than Lyft. These days it seems Uber is taking 40%+ from every single ride I give.

Pay is about the same (at least here) but to me it matters if I am only getting $3 when the rider paid $8 versus only getting $3 when the rider only paid $6.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

In the SF bay area Lyft pays the same for Line and Classic, uber pays less for pool.


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

I've never had a Pool or Line call so I can't comment on that


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

This week, I have $12.59 hr. for 5 shifts. On Lyft.


----------



## Goduckies (Mar 23, 2017)

But lyft in sf rarely gives me boost. Lyft surges good at times though. But overall for me uber is my money maker by far.


----------



## 12lobiky (Jun 22, 2018)

I think it does... Atleast in philly


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

12lobiky said:


> I think it does... Atleast in philly
> View attachment 238496


Your AR is way too high.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

detroit metro here. yes lyft for sure pays better. for very short rides they are almost the same. for longer rides i start seeing the difference. lyft 15. a min .75 a mile. uber 11c a min .65 a mile. this is a major difference each ride there is a loss of a dollar or 2. on a longer ride its 3 or 4 bucks. 
if lyft is slow ill do ubers. during bar hours im lyft as long as they keep me busy. ok so uber will have me driving 24/7 nonstop fares but i only average 15 to 17 an hour not great. lyft at night almost nonstop i average 20 to 30 an hour. this is real world. uber rides are usually always shorter at night lyft i get very long rides. so again turn your lyft app on first wait 5 minutes if its slow turn uber on you will have a ping in 30seconds take that fare turn on your lyft 3 minutes before dropping off your pax accept more lyft then uber.


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

Depends on how you are defining "Pays more". Making more, is not the same as "paying" more. Per mile/per minute rates are identical for X and base Lyft. They pay the same. But that doesn't mean you can't make more money with one or the other. Depends on your market (Uber or Lyft dominant) and if you can, or want to, take advantage of extra earning opportunities they offer. 

I can MAKE more money here with Lyft, because Lyft shares the scheduling function with drivers, Uber does not. I do tons of long scheduled Lyft airport trips, with Uber they are random. If I could only do on-demand trips all the time, Uber's dollars would be higher than Lyft's in my market. I drive both simultaneously. Whichever pings me first....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

68350 said:


> Per mile/per minute rates are identical for X and base Lyft.


Same pay to driver.

It is the little things that add up that make the difference. Lyft pays the full cancel fee, Uber takes a cut. One may surge more than the other. One may have more airport rematches than the other. One may offer bonuses better, and drivers may or may not hit them.

But miles and time pay is the same. In every market that I have checked, so far.


----------



## mateo9441 (Apr 1, 2018)

'' Increase Lyft Pay '' in NJ, before this update in NJ i make more than on Uber, now after HUGE '' update '' it's the same amount... Now i need to drive for both for more pings.


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

The answer is simple....

Lyft drivers are already not very bright, and Lyft is good at creating the illusion that they care, once you add the "incentives" drivers *think* they make more. In reality Lyft will also increase your expenses with long pickups and forcing you to accept garbage pings to get those "incentives"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

From my experience, a trip from the same pick up and destination no surge, Lyft pays a little more for the ride


----------



## LoveBC (May 16, 2017)

Kodyhead said:


> From my experience, a trip from the same pick up and destination no surge, Lyft pays a little more for the ride


I'm not doubting you but I don't know Florida's rates other than they're pathetically low. In most markets the rates are the same between both companies, are you on the same percentage on both companies?


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Yes rates are different for all classes and uber doesnt have premier which pays less than xl or plus

To be clear xl and plus, which is identical rates to be fair

I dont care about line pool classic or x,

Classic Lyft and x rarely I would rather chop off a toe than do line or pool lol


----------



## 12lobiky (Jun 22, 2018)

Ski Free said:


> Your AR is way too high.


What is the benefit to having a low AR?


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

12lobiky said:


> What is the benefit to having a low AR?


Bragging rights


----------



## 12lobiky (Jun 22, 2018)

Lol so its a screw you lyft thing


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

LoveBC said:


> I'm not doubting you but I don't know Florida's rates other than they're pathetically low. In most markets the rates are the same between both companies, are you on the same percentage on both companies?


i already put the rate fares into chat. it plainly says lyft pays more over uber. my weekly cash out is higher with lyft then uber. thanks for calling all lyft drivers stupid. i have a major in business management. i trade futures. im a state certified master mechanic retired. i drive to get out of the house and for the conversation. if i make a few bucks great. but now i am clearly a stupid shit according to you. thanks. do you really want me to copy and paste my pay from uber and lyft along with there fare rates. will see who the fuc.ktard is.


----------



## 12lobiky (Jun 22, 2018)

Strongly agree


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Pay more via rates versus make more.


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

12lobiky said:


> What is the benefit to having a low AR?


There is no such thing as "too low." 100% AR though that's an issue, you gotta do the rides that are good for you not necessarily good for LYFT.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Yeah. Especially since lyft sends what i like to call EFFYOU rides. Rides in another city that are round trips to fast food. Lol


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

For me lyft does pay more as I signed up with Lyft before Uber actually signed up in December of 2013 but didn't do my first ride until December of 2015 . The big difference is the pay sturcture and yes I know the percentage pay structure is out the window but it's easier to demonstrate it this way

UberX & Select I pay 25% Lyft and Lyft Premier I pay 20%

UberXL 28% Lyft Plus 20% 

If I started doing UberBlack and BlackSUV I'd pay 28% on Lyft Lux & Lux SUV I pay 20%


Other than that I wouldn't be able to do this full time with just lyft , Last week and the start of this week were better on Lyft than Uber due to a good amount of Premier and Lux rides but even after Lyft dominated the first part of the week I still made almost double on Uber than Lyft and averaged a higher per ride on Uber $851 on 18 rides (this includes $60 in cash tips) or $47.28 per ride on Lyft I did $417 on 16 rides (including $30 in Cash tips) so only $26.06 per ride even last week Lyft I did 21 rides and made $862 ($20 in cash tips) which included a 350% primetime Premier ride to the airport which was my only week Lyft averaged over $40 per ride in 2.5 years of doing this 

That's usually pretty normal to average around $25 per ride on Lyft and $40 on Uber even with the addition of higher paying Lux & LuxSUV on Lyft


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Lyft does not “pay more” here. The Minfare is lower and I receive slightly less per ride with Lyft. However, the cancellation rates are higher with Lyft. Overall, everything is less of a PITA with Lyft as well. If I need a cleaning fee or an unusual compensation/bonus for something, Lyft always delivers quickly and fairly. 

In most cases, if a pax screws me over on a Lyft ride, I will receive a $5-15 ‘bonus’. Uber has NEVER done that. 

So I do prefer Lyft, but probably make more in ride volume with uber.


----------



## Lordrlm (Jun 3, 2018)

I've been driving a little over a year and have never been payed a set percentage of the fair. Lyft said they paid %75 percent but in the driver app it never showed what they really charged. App would say rider cost $8.00 and my earning would be $6.00, but the rider was really charged $10.50. I found this out because of friends using Lyft. Uber always showed the correct rider fee and driver share has always been .15 min and .82 mile


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Looks like they changed it now, maybe Lyft is trying to "move backward"


----------

